# Dreieck in Illustrator nachzeichen



## Imperor (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

habe die Form im Anhang mal irgendwo im Netz gefunden, ist ne Art abgerundetes Dreieck. Jetzt versuche ich das in Illustrator nachzuzeichnen, komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig. Vor allem die Kurven bekomme ich nie schön rund hin, und sobald ich dann versuche die innere Linie zu zeichnen kommen ungleiche Abstände zwischen innerer und äußerer Linie zustande.
Könntet Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben wie ich diese Form nachzeichen kann.

Gruss und thx für die Hilfe


----------



## Hercules (6. März 2004)

Dann musst du wahrescheinlich erstmal ein bisschen üben müssen -- ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mit dem Pfadtool arbeitest und nicht mit dem Malpinsel oder wie man das auch nennen mag.
abgesehen davon, brauchst du die Form nur einmal nachvektorisieren; die zweite Form kannst du durch Kopieren und anschließendes Skalieren der ersten Form erreichen.


----------

